# There were no ancient western civilizations, they are modern fakes and degrade China



## HELLBOY (Mar 24, 2021)

Recently a Chinese professor *Huang Heqing* claims that the Egyptian pyramids, the Parthenon, and other remnants of ancient civilizations in the West were falsified by Western scholars to fabricate ancient history and diminish the glory of China.
What makes this story even weirder is that Huang teaches at the Zhejiang University School of Arts and Archeology, one of the oldest, most selective and prestigious universities in China.

Does China claim to claim everything done by the Tartars who even ruled them?
Huang Heqing stated in his lecture that from the 19th to the 20th centuries, the West riotously forged historical and cultural relics and was spending huge sums of money everywhere, from the Mediterranean to India, making fake ancient artifacts.
The pyramids of Cheops and the Great Sphinx of Giza were made of concrete and built in the 19th century, Huang says.
An artist's depiction of the Great Sphinx of Giza compared to a current photograph shows that the Sphinx was built in modern times, according to Huang's theory.
Western scholars elevated the status of ancient Egyptian, Mesopotamian and Indian civilizations at the expense of China, Huang argues.

The Chinese Ministry of Education's First Class Double Class A University is among the top three in China, and its motto is: *"Seeking Truth, Seeking Innovation."*

*Professor Huang's theory is truly groundbreaking and he claims that he can test his theory with pictures.*

I thought this article was too interesting to share. Chinese professor: There were no ancient western civilizations; just modern fakes made to demean China


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmAk1TVe6gI_

There is a video with the following description:
Recently, Professor Huang Heqing from Zhejiang University held a live broadcast of "History with Pictures: Tracing the Fictional History of Western Greece" and identified the Parthenon Temple in Athens and the Egyptian pyramid sites as modern forgeries. Professor Huang said that he used conclusive Western book illustrations and historical photos to prove that the Great Pyramid and Sphinx of Egypt did not exist at the time. The Great Pyramid of Egypt was built with concrete in the 19th century.


----------



## Catalyst (Mar 24, 2021)

Even though the thread's title is a bit misleading, I find the contents interesting. I have heard too that Egypt is partially faked (not from the words of a Chinese professor but from other sources). In my opinion, some archeologists that worked there could indeed perform some cosmetic changes to make it fit the new narrative. But the main point was not to fake it completely, but to rather make it look older than it is.

It seems that the new historical narrative (made up in the 20th century) planned to include some ancient civilizations (like Egyptian and Mesopotamian) to artificially make our history look longer. They couldn't play it out somewhere in Europe for obvious reasons, so they chose a remote location in Africa to set up their historical "Disneyland". I am almost sure that Egypt and many other currently destroyed cities of Africa (particularly northern Africa) used to look the same way as all other old cities look. The new power just left 1% of it, and presented it in a way that was convenient for them.

One of the ways to fake it was to completely change the language. If you have ever seen the ancient Egyptian language, you probably noticed that it looks like some gibberish:




​That's because it was purposefully done to look so. I bet there are even some scientists and linguists who seriously study these and publish "scientific papers" with some "discoveries". But as far as I know, everything is much simpler. I understood it when I stumbled upon a piece of Egyptian text, that somehow managed to stay unchanged (or changed insignificantly):




If I'm not mistaken, it is from some collection of images by Giovanni Battista Piranesi.​Most of the symbols look unreadable. But the line that I highlighted looks almost like ordinary letters. I think it may be a branch of the old Indo-European language.

UPD: As for the Chinese professor, I do think too that he is overly exaggerating with its relation to China.


----------



## matematik (Mar 24, 2021)

In my experience most alternative historians claim the opposite, that most of China's "glorious 5,000 year history" is fake, that the centrepieces of Chinese history like the Great Wall are demonstrably much more recently built than claimed and that the true ancient sites in China, like the Xi'an pyramids, they go out of their way to cover up and cover with earth in an attempt to pass them off as natural hills. There's also been suspicion for many years that the Terracotta army is fake.

I don't give much credence to historians whose main agenda seems to be making history fit their modern nationalist ideals. Saying history has been faked to "demean China" is laughable, even if all these ancient empires are fake, when they were being faked no one was concerned about China. It's more likely they were faked to demean Tartaria, but China was a completely separate place and adversary of Tartaria.

So this Chinese professor basically seems to be saying that only the Chinese possess the intelligence and ability to organically build advanced civilisations, and all anyone else can do is just steal and forge their history to make it look like they can too? Sounds a bit "racist" to me.

Also why would Western white people be raising their own status by glorifying the ancient histories of places like Egypt and Iraq? Why would they care about glorifying the history of these people to the detriment of China? This Chinese professor must think white people and Middle Easterners all look the same.


----------



## Kike (Mar 24, 2021)

mega1000 said:


> The idea of a faked Western Civilization strikes me as incredibly racist ideas. Most of the Great Wall of China was built in the 1600s. There's also evidence that most metal working came from a civilization who brought in the skill.
> 
> They are called the Tarim mummies. Tarim mummies - Wikipedia
> 
> There's also the Phantom Time hypothesis by Heribert Illig which largely has been disproven.



Hey, the tarim mummies seem to be linked to the guanches, Red haired people. I believe these are the people who built all the pyramids, It seems the red haired people were in every continent . They are linked to canary islands, patagonia chile, new zealand, iceland,  morrocco ,mauritius , cambodia, india. So maybe they went around teaching all of the races. And Im guessing they were destroyed by rome?? Im not sure. Also theres alot of folk mythology about red haired giants but they list them as cannibal but that could of been rewrittten to make them look evil.


----------



## msw141 (Mar 25, 2021)

It would be fascinating if China would open up the off-limits pyramids they have so we can determine what they might have in common with Egypt.


----------



## Krishtar (Mar 27, 2021)

Catalyst said:


> I understood it when I stumbled upon a piece of Egyptian text, that somehow managed to stay unchanged (or changed insignificantly):


Incredible photo and find!  Thank you for sharing the text.  I'm no Egyptian text translator, but I'm going to give this a go. 

Was Ra found guilty, and for his sins, chopped up into bits?  Was he found again and put back together, and resurrected?  It seems to tell the story of a timeline, but it's covered up by the headdress.  It shows him being resurrected multiple times, and having multiple challenges to overcome.  That's my amateur take lol.  If anyone could elucidate.  Do you see the chamber and him coming out whole again over and over, or am I am I trippin?

There also seems to be some kind of baby stage, or something.  Looks like a reptile, just like the human fetus at a certain stage.  There seems to be genetic things happening.  Shapeshifting maybe.  Anyways, back to looking at a giant sunken circle. lol


----------



## Krishtar (Mar 27, 2021)

mega1000 said:


> The original Egyptian story is that its Osiris who was murdered by his brother Set and chopped up. While his wife/sister Isis gathered up his parts their son Horus waged war on his uncle Set.


Thank you for this understanding.  At first I was joyful to know my amateur take was close to something, but now I see it's sad.  Sad that war and all the things that occurred in the past came to such an end.  Here we are again, living as the meek and mild humans, under some strange force keeping a program spinning.  It's very odd to witness.


----------



## AgentOrange5 (Mar 27, 2021)

Seems to me history has been faked everywhere, and anyone claiming "well my countries history is true, it's everyone else's history that is faked" is not being honest.


----------



## fabiorem (Mar 27, 2021)

Catalyst said:


> View attachment 7759
> If I'm not mistaken, it is from some collection of images by Giovanni Battista Piranesi.




This looks roman to me, and somewhat persian as well. Remember that Mithras is portrayed by official history as being a persian god, but there is speculation the persian civilization never existed.
I think the hieroglyphs are just pieces of decoration. They are not a written language. Its like celtic knots. Claiming hieroglyphs are a script would be the same as claiming celtic knots would be a script.
The area you underlined looks like runes. There is a theory the runic scripts originated among the etruscans, and were passed to the heruli german tribe, which brought it to Scandinavia.




Kike said:


> Hey, the tarim mummies seem to be linked to the guanches, Red haired people. I believe these are the people who built all the pyramids, It seems the red haired people were in every continent . They are linked to canary islands, patagonia chile, new zealand, iceland,  morrocco ,mauritius , cambodia, india. So maybe they went around teaching all of the races. And Im guessing they were destroyed by rome?? Im not sure. Also theres alot of folk mythology about red haired giants but they list them as cannibal but that could of been rewrittten to make them look evil.




The people of the Tarim basin were called tocharians, and they were celts, part of the great celtic belt which, according to official history, covered a large area from Europe to Asia.


----------



## Catalyst (Mar 27, 2021)

fabiorem said:


> Catalyst said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 7759
> ...



I thought about the runes too when I saw it for the first time, but I didn't have any proofs or additional arguments for this suggestion. What I know about runes is that they were not a common language. It was a special, ceremonial type of language, used for sacred texts. Runic letters meant the same thing as ordinary letters, but besides from superficial meaning, they also had hidden images, that only devoted sages were aware of. I learned about it from the lectures of Alexander Hinevich (Александр Хиневич) who represented the so-called "Асгардское духовное училище". You can google him and also find his lectures uploaded on Youtube. He used to give lectures in 2000s but then was prosecuted by law enforcement for allegedly spreading racist ideology and almost sent to prison. Hinevich was a quite popular figure in corresponding circles at that time, but now he is remembered by most people as a freak and charlatan. Whatever you will think of him, you should be aware of the fact that his teachings and books are illegal in Russia. So, we may guess that its not that simple. I am personally not 100% sure if the stuff he talks about is true, but there is certainly some serious thought-provoking material. Moreover, a lot of ideas that form the basis of alternative history sphere originally came from his books and lectures.


----------



## fabiorem (Mar 27, 2021)

Catalyst said:


> I thought about the runes too when I saw it for the first time, but I didn't have any proofs or additional arguments for this suggestion. What I know about runes is that they were not a common language. It was a special, ceremonial type of language, used for sacred texts. Runic letters meant the same thing as ordinary letters, but besides from superficial meaning, they also had hidden images, that only devoted sages were aware of. I learned about it from the lectures of Alexander Hinevich (Александр Хиневич) who represented the so-called "Асгардское духовное училище". You can google him and also find his lectures uploaded on Youtube. He used to give lectures in 2000s but then was prosecuted by law enforcement for allegedly spreading racist ideology and almost sent to prison. Hinevich was a quite popular figure in corresponding circles at that time, but now he is remembered by most people as a freak and charlatan. Whatever you will think of him, you should be aware of the fact that his teachings and books are illegal in Russia. So, we may guess that its not that simple. I am personally not 100% sure if the stuff he talks about is true, but there is certainly some serious though-provoking material. Moreover, a lot of ideas that form the basis of alternative history sphere originally came from his books and lectures.




There is also a picture of the persian demiurgue in that drawing. The serpent with a lion head. It is inside the hearth, to the right side. It have a aura around the lion head (which actually looks like a duck head, in this drawing). The figure on the left looks like a ostrich. Also there are more runes around these two figures, and between them as well. I think this drawing is from some temple.
At the bottom of the hearth, there are four people wearing togas.
The so-called "persian style" is present in this drawing, which means both ancient Egypt and ancient Persia are actually Rome. The mithraic cult was actually roman, and it was transposed to Persia to be shown as something foreign to Rome.


----------



## HELLBOY (Mar 27, 2021)

Marco Polo visited the great Kahn of Cathay and he was a huge character and very different from what we are used to. 



*Frontispiece Grant Kaan by Cathay*​What about those physical appearances that Marco Polo reported?

According to the same book, it was the great Kahn who conquered these kingdoms of Cathay and Mangui. But I wonder why this map does not show the word China, and if they are Cathay, will I show you different areas of Cathay, Mangui, a region called Serica, the city of Quinsay, exactly what was Chinese back then? Composite map: Mappemonde Pl. 1-6




You remember that thread: Why isn't China centuries ahead of the world in technology? https://stolenhistory.net/threads/why-is-china-not-centuries-ahead-of-the-world-in-technology.2308/

I never see the Chinese pyramids appear on maps, or talk about them in a book, why? They should have seen them in the Boxer Rebellion.


----------



## Broken Agate (Mar 28, 2021)

Kike said:


> Hey, the tarim mummies seem to be linked to the guanches, Red haired people. I believe these are the people who built all the pyramids, It seems the red haired people were in every continent . They are linked to canary islands, patagonia chile, new zealand, iceland, morrocco ,mauritius , cambodia, india. So maybe they went around teaching all of the races. And Im guessing they were destroyed by rome?? Im not sure. Also theres alot of folk mythology about red haired giants but they list them as cannibal but that could of been rewrittten to make them look evil.


If the original teachers/builders of everything were redhaired people, could that explain the strange prejudice against redheads that exists in some places? The great teachers were destroyed or run off, historical records expunged, and people with red hair ridiculed.


----------



## fabiorem (Mar 28, 2021)

HELLBOY said:


> According to the same book, it was the great Kahn who conquered these kingdoms of Cathay and Mangui. But I wonder why this map does not show the word China, and if they are Cathay, will I show you different areas of Cathay, Mangui, a region called Serica, the city of Quinsay, exactly what was Chinese back then? Composite map: Mappemonde Pl. 1-6




Serica was the country of the sakas, or eastern scythians. 
Now that map have some intriguing names. Do anyone know what Organça is? Its right to the east of the caspian sea.


----------



## Septimus (Mar 28, 2021)

This video says the complete opposite:

_View: https://youtu.be/TJknwAL8Dsw_


----------



## Otherlane (Apr 6, 2021)

Catalyst said:


> Even though the thread's title is a bit misleading, I find the contents interesting. I have heard too that Egypt is partially faked (not from the words of a Chinese professor but from other sources). In my opinion, some archeologists that worked there could indeed perform some cosmetic changes to make it fit the new narrative. But the main point was not to fake it completely, but to rather make it look older than it is.
> 
> It seems that the new historical narrative (made up in the 20th century) planned to include some ancient civilizations (like Egyptian and Mesopotamian) to artificially make our history look longer. They couldn't play it out somewhere in Europe for obvious reasons, so they chose a remote location in Africa to set up their historical "Disneyland". I am almost sure that Egypt and many other currently destroyed cities of Africa (particularly northern Africa) used to look the same way as all other old cities look. The new power just left 1% of it, and presented it in a way that was convenient for them.
> 
> ...


Also noticed in the inscription it says 886a towards the bottom right


----------



## HELLBOY (Apr 6, 2021)

Septimus said:


> This video says the complete opposite:
> 
> _View: https://youtu.be/TJknwAL8Dsw_



Thank you very much, these Jade masks are quite rare and seem extraterrestrial, it is even remembered that the Chinese say they are "Celestial".
Zǐjìnchéng, literally "Forbidden Purple City"
Zi, or "purple," refers to the Pole Star, which in ancient China was called the Ziwei Star, and in Chinese astrology it was the home of the Celestial Emperor.
I just linked them with the Mayans in the most recent thread, they have some similarities, it strongly agrees with the video you show us. Do the ruins of Shimao and Sanxingdui in China have any similarity to the Mayans?


Otherlane said:


> Catalyst said:
> 
> 
> > Even though the thread's title is a bit misleading, I find the contents interesting. I have heard too that Egypt is partially faked (not from the words of a Chinese professor but from other sources). In my opinion, some archeologists that worked there could indeed perform some cosmetic changes to make it fit the new narrative. But the main point was not to fake it completely, but to rather make it look older than it is.
> ...


Good observation!


----------



## German (Apr 6, 2021)

*This is chinese state Propaganda or a lunatic professor*. The Gizeh Plateau and all the Pyramids are filled with mathematic equasions and sacred geomety. They are made out of granit and could not even be rebuild with modern technology today.


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 6, 2021)

​Source. Abu Simbel temples - Wikipedia


----------



## TuranSilvanus (Apr 13, 2021)

matematik said:


> In my experience most alternative historians claim the opposite, that most of China's "glorious 5,000 year history" is fake, that the centrepieces of Chinese history like the Great Wall are demonstrably much more recently built than claimed and that the true ancient sites in China, like the Xi'an pyramids, they go out of their way to cover up and cover with earth in an attempt to pass them off as natural hills. There's also been suspicion for many years that the Terracotta army is fake.
> 
> I don't give much credence to historians whose main agenda seems to be making history fit their modern nationalist ideals. Saying history has been faked to "demean China" is laughable, even if all these ancient empires are fake, when they were being faked no one was concerned about China. It's more likely they were faked to demean Tartaria, but China was a completely separate place and adversary of Tartaria.
> 
> ...


ye is right; but the Controllesrs now make the narrative like ''west is fake and now see people east is the real one'' - well is my opinion the whole world is fake; and when i am thinking about that Tartaria maps with the border on Tanais/Don river [which also was the ''border of Europe and Asia in ancient times''] and now i see the ''Russian and Ukrainian conflict'' teasing i say is a Ritual/Simbolize something; maybe not there was the ''border'' but in codifying heavily something which is Global [can be anywhere that ''Europe and Asia border'' i think]


----------



## HELLBOY (Apr 14, 2021)

The English gave all the credit for inventions to the Chinese like paper, gunpowder, etc. After the boxers were defeated by armies of various countries. I think they later created Communism to finish wiping out the Qing Tartar Empire, just like in Russia.
China was used to distort history, to erase Tartary.


----------



## cheep (Apr 14, 2021)

Thought this was interesting 

https://variety.com/2021/digital/news/china-censorship-hotline-historical-nihilism-1234950554/


----------



## Truth Lover (Jun 26, 2021)

Kike said:


> Hey, the tarim mummies seem to be linked to the guanches, Red haired people. I believe these are the people who built all the pyramids, It seems the red haired people were in every continent . They are linked to canary islands, patagonia chile, new zealand, iceland,  morrocco ,mauritius , cambodia, india. So maybe they went around teaching all of the races. And Im guessing they were destroyed by rome?? Im not sure. Also theres alot of folk mythology about red haired giants but they list them as cannibal but that could of been rewrittten to make them look evil.



A man from the island of Antigua told me that they used to have red haired giant cannibals living there.  
On a 11 x 14  mile island.
How much food would a giant eat? What happened when natural beasts on the island were all used up? Perhaps not all red haired giants were canibals but chose that when in want of food.


----------



## Thorfinn_Karlsefni (Jan 7, 2022)

fabiorem said:


> This looks roman to me, and somewhat persian as well. Remember that Mithras is portrayed by official history as being a persian god, but there is speculation the persian civilization never existed.
> I think the hieroglyphs are just pieces of decoration. They are not a written language. Its like celtic knots. Claiming hieroglyphs are a script would be the same as claiming celtic knots would be a script.
> The area you underlined looks like runes. There is a theory the runic scripts originated among the etruscans, and were passed to the heruli german tribe, which brought it to Scandinavia.
> 
> ...





German said:


> *This is chinese state Propaganda or a lunatic professor*. The Gizeh Plateau and all the Pyramids are filled with mathematic equasions and sacred geomety. They are made out of granit and could not even be rebuild with modern technology today.


Or both things.

Sincerely, I generally distrust current governments for being agents of chaos rather than perder.


Truth Lover said:


> A man from the island of Antigua told me that they used to have red haired giant cannibals living there.
> On a 11 x 14  mile island.
> How much food would a giant eat? What happened when natural beasts on the island were all used up? Perhaps not all red haired giants were canibals but chose that when in want of food.


Maybe they turned cannibals when food started running out.


----------



## sekito (Jul 5, 2022)

HELLBOY said:


> Recently a Chinese professor *Huang Heqing* claims that the Egyptian pyramids, the Parthenon, and other remnants of ancient civilizations in the West were falsified by Western scholars to fabricate ancient history and diminish the glory of China.
> What makes this story even weirder is that Huang teaches at the Zhejiang University School of Arts and Archeology, one of the oldest, most selective and prestigious universities in China.
> 
> Does China claim to claim everything done by the Tartars who even ruled them?
> ...




I've found both the full video presentation and an article by Huang, which you can assess here:
Video
浙大黄河清教授扒皮西方伪史2/3，金字塔、古希腊、泥板都是伪造的。_哔哩哔哩_bilibili
4-part article
Part 1: 以圖證史：希臘雅典、埃及金字塔和伊朗波斯波利斯“古蹟”都是現代新建偽造（四則）（一） - sa123
Part 2: 翕兮 | 希腊雅典、埃及金字塔和伊朗波斯波利斯“古迹”都是现代新建伪造（二）
Part 3: 以图证史：希腊雅典、埃及金字塔和伊朗波斯波利斯“古迹”都是现代新建伪造（四则）（三）
Part 4: 以圖證史：希臘雅典、埃及金字塔和伊朗波斯波利斯“古蹟”都是現代新建偽造（四則）（四） - sa123

His research is quite original, as I have never come across anywhere else mentioning his points

Here is a summary:

On Greece: point 1-4

Huang's claim is that the Athens ruins were first designed by Jacquel Paul Babin and Jacob Spon, which were then refined by Jacques Carrey, and refined again by James Stuart, whose design was then used as the blueprint for the construction


1. Parthenon
In Jacques Paul Babin's "Relation de l’etat present de la ville d’Athenes",
The Parthenon is depicted with 4 columns in front along with a spire.
In Jacob Spon's "Voyage d'Italie, de Dalmatie, de Grèce et du Levant, Lyon",
he concurred with Babin and depicted Athens with a river to the South of the Acropolis (fact is there is no river in the proximity of area),
the Parthenon is depicted with a spire as well, but with 8 columns in front.

The west pediment of the Parthenon is said to depict the birth of Athena, which seems irreconcilable as the current structure has it on the East side (note: it could be argued that it has been moved simply due to the reconstruction)

Jacques Carrey Parthenon drawings also depict the Parthenon with a spire, but this time with 6 columns in front.
https://www.reddit.com/r/GreekMusli...e_of_the_few_sketches_of_parthenon_mosque_by/
Category:Jacques Carrey - Wikimedia Commons
Incidentally, his drawings depict the same metope design as the current construction.

Carrey's relief designs are then copied by James Stuart, in "The Antiquities of Athens".


2. Temple of Zeus
In Jacques Paul Babin "Relation de l’etat present de la ville d’Athenes",
the temple is drawn with a 'second level' on top of the columns,
and was described to consists of a total of 120 columns;
Spon corresponds with the description of 110 columns.

Huang argues that would leave no open space for the temple if there truly were 120 colums originally.

in Carrey drawings, the ruins of the "second level" shrunk in size;
and he made the preliminary designs of the Arch of Hadrian.

Note, the ruins of the "second level" was built at one point
https://www.getty.edu/art/collection/object/106QZX
https://greekreporter.com/2022/04/25/building-top-temple-olympian-zeus/ (hilarious article claiming it was utilized by stylites)

Huang also argues it makes no sense there are no remnants of the rest of the columns. And if the temple of Zeus is fake, then we can also reject the antiquity of the Parthenon as the degree of weathering is similar between the two

3. "Tower of the Winds" and Erechtheion 
the current construction of "Tower of the Winds" and Erechtheion are very similar to the design given by Stuart; while the construction of the Acropolis and amphitheater are also similar to the drawings by Carrey.

Carrey depicted a "Frankish" tower at the Acropolis in his drawings, which was at one point built, but was demolished in 1874
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frankish_Tower_(Acropolis_of_Athens)


4. Metopes
There is a metope displayed in the British museum has the same design as one given by Stuart, which Stuart designed for the North side of the Parthenon. This metope cannot be authentic as the North side of the Parthenon was said to be destroyed.

There are also metopes depicting Carrey's designs, since it has already been established that Carrey's designs are fabrications, the metopes cannot be authentic.

Metopes said to be from the east side of the Parthenon are displayed at the Louvre and the British museum respectively, however the style of the design and degree of weathering is completely different between the two.

In conclusion, these artists depictions could not be true, as they conflict with each other; but if they were fabrications, then it does not make sense that elements in their drawings do exist in the current construction - so the construction itself must come after the drawings.


=====


5. Pyramids
Early depictions of pyramids have completely different dimensions as the ones we see now.
The Sphinx is depicted with a human face, and there are 2 sphinx(es?) in some depictions.

"Atlas du voyage en Haute et Basse-Egypte" by Vivant Denon, supposedly drawn during Napoleon's Egypt expedition, depicts the Sphinx's head slanting upwards
"Les pyramides de Memphis, le Sphinx, au soleil couchant" by Balzac Charles Louis depicted Egypt's geograpy as a Hügelland，not as a desert
Both of which indicate the pictures were fabrications


6. Geopolymer concrete
In Jacob Spon's "Voyage d'Italie, de Dalmatie, de Grèce et du Levant, Lyon", he descibred "pierre fondue" (melted stone) was common in France. In fact Spon mentioned this specifically to contrast it with Roman stone which he said was 'whole' stone

For some megalithic stones in the aforementioned sites, the surface is so smooth that it is reflective; these stones could not have been naturally formed

7. Persepolis
Eugene Fladin made several drawings of Persepolis which have the same style and design as the current construction, but the overall placement not the same as the actual construction. Huang argues Fladin was the true designer of Persepolis, and his drawing were his early drafts

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_paintings_and_plots_by_Pascal_Coste_and_Eugène_Flandin

Robert Ker Porter made a drawing of the Lamassu which is slightly different from the actual one at Persepolis (the design around the girth).
Huang also thus Porter is the true designer of it.


8. Stone slabs
Babylonian and Assyrian stone slabs were dried naturally and will melt when come into contact with water, given that they were stored in a non-vacuum, water ressitant environment, they should have melted a long time ago. Add to the fact that stone slabs are impractical, and the hierogylph are close to indicipherable, decryptions are simply not refutable.


----------



## HELLBOY (Jul 6, 2022)

sekito said:


> I've found both the full video presentation and an article by Huang, which you can assess here:
> Video
> 浙大黄河清教授扒皮西方伪史2/3，金字塔、古希腊、泥板都是伪造的。_哔哩哔哩_bilibili
> 4-part article
> ...


I will take a look at those links, by the way, have you checked these other threads related to the city of Athens and very much related to what you are telling me?

Acropolis aka Necropolis, Schliemann and 1877 Cremation Temple

Acropolis aka Necropolis, Schliemann and 1877 Cremation Temple

SH Archive - Acropolis aka Necropolis, Schliemann and 1877 Cremation Temple


----------



## sekito (Jul 6, 2022)

HELLBOY said:


> I will take a look at those links, by the way, have you checked these other threads related to the city of Athens and very much related to what you are telling me?
> 
> Acropolis aka Necropolis, Schliemann and 1877 Cremation Temple
> 
> ...


 thank you for the links!

from what I gathered, the position of the above posts is that the Parthenon was indeed built in "ancient" times but serve a different purpose, and the destruction of the "Frankish" tower was to hide its/their purpose?

Personally, I find it more probable that the Parthenon was built in modern times: the Frankish tower was indeed built according to the Frankish tradition. The tower was demolished exactly for the stated official reason - "it did not fit in", and the PTB realized that
edit: maybe not "ancient ancient", but pre-1400 ancient


----------

